# best all around extension ladder size.



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

For me, 24 has always been adequate overall.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I bought a 20' for $40 at a swap meet about 10 years ago. It always served me well. Until I needed to get into an access hole that was about 3" higher than the ladder would reach. I had to call my painter buddy and borrow his 24'. I contemplated getting a 24' immediately after that, but that was over a year ago. But, as it turns out everywhere I have needed a 24' happens to be near a Mexican restaurant, so a couple of tacos and a pitcher of beer is cheap payment to borrow my buddies.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I have 20', 24', and 28' fiberglass ladders, and 34', and 40' aluminum ladders, and the 24' fiberglass ladder gets the most use by far.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

24 foot here, not too heavy, fits on the truck and reaches almost everything I need.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm going with the 24' as well. You'll want a 32' if you plan to do any attic fan installations though.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We have 24' and that's as high as I want to climb on a ladder.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I carry a 24' on the truck and have a 32' at the shop when needed. The 24 gets to most stuff.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I have a 24' and a 32', both fiberglass rated for 300lbs, both off of craigslist for $180 total.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

MarkyMark said:


> I have 20', 24', and 28' fiberglass ladders, and 34', and 40' aluminum ladders, and the 24' fiberglass ladder gets the most use by far.


Aluminum,really?Why not just bond yourself to a ground rod,while your at it?Oh wait,you're from below the Mason-Dixon Line, I see.Carry on.:thumbup:


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

On my old company truck I had a 24' and had a bunch of times it was to short so when they bought my new truck and ask me what i needed I went with a 28' and it has been perfect. I would not go with anything but a 28'. At one time I had my own 32' and that was to heavy with one person, you really need two people. 28' is my vote


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I had a 28'...just a little too big....The 24' is perfect..It reaches most everything and its somewhat light...


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Aluminum,really?Why not just bond yourself to a ground rod,while your at it?Oh wait,you're from below the Mason-Dixon Line, I see.Carry on.:thumbup:


Where did he say he did live electrical work on the aluminum ladders? I have used aluminum ladders to get to the cat walk on outdoor advertising signs.

A 40' aluminum ladder is much safer to set up and use than a fiberglass ladder in those heights.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> Where did he say he did live electrical work on the aluminum ladders? I have used aluminum ladders to get to the cat walk on outdoor advertising signs.
> 
> A 40' aluminum ladder is much safer to set up and use than a fiberglass ladder in those heights.


Those 40' al ladders are beasts also!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A 24 rides on top of my van at all times. I have a 32, but only need to drag it out once or twice a year.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the 24' is the most useful. 




BTW, I use Al extensions all the time, more often then I use my fiberglass ones and I'm not dead yet so...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I think the 24' is the most useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Most roofers I see use Aluminum ladders.......Just saying.....:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Most roofers I see use Aluminum ladders.......Just saying....


I see quite a few with fiberglass here on jobs. Then I come along with my aluminum one and play with wires :laughing:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

I have to admit that my 28' is just too darn heavy, and I wish I had gone with a 24'.

Plus, when you've got the 28, you're the one lending a ladder to everyone with 20's and 24's...


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

backstay said:


> 24 foot here, not too heavy, fits on the truck and reaches almost everything I need.


 
This.....^


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Aluminum,really?Why not just bond yourself to a ground rod,while your at it?Oh wait,you're from below the Mason-Dixon Line, I see.Carry on.:thumbup:


A 40' fiberglass ladder is commonly referred to as a crew served ladder around here. Heavy.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

K2500 said:


> A 40' fiberglass ladder is commonly referred to as a crew served ladder around here. Heavy.


We are forbidden by Cal-Osha to use aluminum ladders for electrical work.I've never seen one in over 25 years.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I keep 24 ft on the vans we have a 32 ft that stays at the shop next to the 16 ft A ferame ladder. anything over 32 and we rent a pull behind bucket lift.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> We are forbidden by Cal-Osha to use aluminum ladders for electrical work.I've never seen one in over 25 years.


My ladder adjusted pucker factor pins the needle at about 30'. Winds at 30 sustained with 70 gusts are a common occurrence here. Ladder safety is a must. As is forethought. Nothing like getting stranded on a roof in high wind, because your ladder blew over.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> We are forbidden by Cal-Osha to use aluminum ladders for electrical work.I've never seen one in over 25 years.


I would like to see a reference. I can see around live or energized parts, but "electrical work" is very vague. I can't imagine using a little giant in a stair well changing a ballast with a properly LOTO circuit or using a 32' aluminum ladder to gain access to a mezzanine with proper fall protection on a violation.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

It look like I'm going with the 24' er. The 28 is tempting but yeah it's heavy. 

Home Depot has a 24' Werner on sale 300 lbs. (orange) for $199.00. I will get it tomorrow morning. I will also check craigslist tonight for giggles. 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Aluminum,really?Why not just bond yourself to a ground rod,while your at it?Oh wait,you're from below the Mason-Dixon Line, I see.Carry on.:thumbup:


What is the difference between using an aluminum ladder that is standing on the ground and just standing on the ground yourself? Explain this to me, and please include the reference to bonding yourself to a ground rod.

What happens when you need to use scaffolding or baker scaffolding? What about a scissor lift? Do you use all fiberglass? Can you link me to these fiberglass products? Thank you.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Island Electric said:


> It look like I'm going with the 24' er. The 28 is tempting but yeah it's heavy.
> 
> Home Depot has a 24' Werner on sale 300 lbs. (orange) for $199.00. I will get it tomorrow morning. I will also check craigslist tonight for giggles.
> 
> Thanks everybody.


Be careful. I read here that everything HD sells is a second or was specifically manufactured cheaper to be sold at HD. Or both.:whistling2:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

HackWork said:


> What is the difference between using an aluminum ladder that is standing on the ground and just standing on the ground yourself? Explain this to me, and please include the reference to bonding yourself to a ground rod.
> 
> What happens when you need to use scaffolding or baker scaffolding? What about a scissor lift? Do you use all fiberglass? Can you link me to these fiberglass products? Thank you.


There's an increased risk of contacting overhead wires and becoming a path to ground while handling an aluminum ladder. Nonconductive ladders don't do this quite so readily...

And scaffolding is indeed another method of early dispatch.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

HackWork said:


> What is the difference between using an aluminum ladder that is standing on the ground and just standing on the ground yourself? Explain this to me, and please include the reference to bonding yourself to a ground rod.
> 
> What happens when you need to use scaffolding or baker scaffolding? What about a scissor lift? Do you use all fiberglass? Can you link me to these fiberglass products? Thank you.


Are you on Cal-Osha's advisory committee?I'm sure they'd appreciate your highly esteemed insights.

Attempt to bring in an aluminum ladder to a job-site.You'd be escorted from the premises pronto.Explain to us all again how your cowboy ways are better............


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CraigV said:


> There's an increased risk of contacting overhead wires and becoming a path to ground while handling an aluminum ladder. Nonconductive ladders don't do this quite so readily...


 What if the wiring is all underground?


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


CraigV said:



Be careful. I read here that everything HD sells is a second or was specifically manufactured cheaper to be sold at HD. Or both.:whistling2:

Click to expand...

*Hmmmmm! Thank for that reply. I can get the blue 300 lbs ladder at an industrial supply ladder place with the leveling legs for $265 maybe I should do that. or spend the extra $24 for the ladder at the industrial supply house. I need to have this for many years to come. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Are you on Cal-Osha's advisory committee?I'm sure they'd appreciate your highly esteemed insights.


 What insights? I didn't give any, I simply asked you questions, questions that you conveniently didn't answer.

Since you know so much about the subject, you will have absolutely no problem answering my questions, now go back and do so.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Island Electric said:


> Hmmmmm! Thank for that reply. I can get the blue 300 lbs ladder at an industrial supply ladder place with the leveling legs for $265 maybe I should do that. or spend the extra $24 for the ladder at the industrial supply house. I need to have this for many years to come. Thanks for the tip.


My tongue was firmly in cheek. 

I've seen the same Werner orange 28' extension, 10, 8 and 6' step, at any number of different supply, big box, and hardware stores. If there's a difference, it can't matter.

Sorry that my attempt at humor confused.


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

HackWork said:


> What is the difference between using an aluminum ladder that is standing on the ground and just standing on the ground yourself? Explain this to me, and please include the reference to bonding yourself to a ground rod.
> 
> What happens when you need to use scaffolding or baker scaffolding? What about a scissor lift? Do you use all fiberglass? Can you link me to these fiberglass products? Thank you.


Would you rather be electrocuted while up on a ladder, or down on the ground? That's the difference. Using an aluminum ladder while doing electrical work is taking an unnecessary risk, a fiberglass ladder could be just as easily used (in most cases). 
Obviously all equipment made for working above a normal humans reach isn't going to be electrically insulated, but those where it it practical and feasible are (ladders, bucket truck booms etc..)


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

I keep a 28' fiberglass on the truck, yes heavy but sturdy as a mofo.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

HackWork said:


> What insights? I didn't give any, I simply asked you questions, questions that you conveniently didn't answer.
> 
> Since you know so much about the subject, you will have absolutely no problem answering my questions, now go back and do so.


There's really no point in arguing with with those of your ilk.There's another,more appropriate site,if that's what you're after.Observing safety precautions for the benefit of myself, others ,and to protect my employer from liability, is not too much of a problem.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HugoStiglitz said:


> Would you rather be electrocuted while up on a ladder, or down on the ground? That's the difference.


 Is that really the difference? Is that your final answer?



> Using an aluminum ladder while doing electrical work is taking an unnecessary risk,


 No more of a risk than standing on the ground, or using a scaffolding.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

HackWork said:


> What if the wiring is all underground?


Then you should promptly trade the ladder in for a jackhammer. With a really wide chisel. And don't bother calling that silly 800 number. They just like to paint funny lines on the ground. Of course, you can use them as guidelines, so maybe it's useful after all...:thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> There's really no point in arguing with with those of your ilk.There's another,more appropriate site,if that's what you're after.Observing safety precautions for the benefit of myself, others ,and to protect my employer from liability, is not too much of a problem.


Who is arguing? You made profound statements, I then asked a few questions for clarification. So you are not going to answer those questions? Why is that...?

For someone who came off as knowing everything, you apparently know very little.


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Is that really the difference? Is that your final answer?


It sure is, does it make sense to you?


HackWork said:


> No more of a risk than standing on the ground, or using a scaffolding.


Obviously if you were standing on the ground you wouldn't need a ladder in the first place, and we wouldn't be having this discussion. And yes, where possible I would rather use a fiberglass ladder than scaffolding any day.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HugoStiglitz said:


> It sure is, does it make sense to you?


 No, but it's ok, most of what first year apprentices say don't make much sense.

BTW, I am an ARFCOM member too, I recognize your name.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Who is arguing? You made profound statemeFor someone who came off as knowing everything, you apparently know very little.


I do know enough not to engage in a battle of wits with an unarmed man.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

HackWork said:


> No, but it's ok, most of what first year apprentices say don't make much sense.
> 
> BTW, I am an ARFCOM member too, I recognize your name.


What don't you understand about being electrocuted while on a ladder and while on the ground being two different scenarios?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> I do know enough not to engage in a battle of wits with an unarmed man.:thumbsup::laughing:


Translation: "I am going to use a quote that someone else made and a few million other people have used before me".

Here's my rebuttal: Never argue with an idiot. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.

Now if you want to actually back up the statements that you made, please do so. But if you are going to continue with the childish charade to dance around your ignorance, I won't be a part of it any longer.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

24' is about the best for daily use.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I vote 24' Fiberglass 300lb rated.

Just don't let it blow off the side of a building like I did last month because they like to crack and break when they hit solid ground.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

HackWork said:


> I won't be a part of it any longer.


Well then,I'll hold you to your word.:no:


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


CraigV said:



My tongue was firmly in cheek. 

I've seen the same Werner orange 28' extension, 10, 8 and 6' step, at any number of different supply, big box, and hardware stores. If there's a difference, it can't matter.

Sorry that my attempt at humor confused.

Click to expand...

*

Good!

I have not been around long enough to have read some of these threads and post for the inside jokes:laughing:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Translation: "I am going to use a quote that someone else made and a few million other people have used before me".
> 
> Here's my rebuttal: Never argue with an idiot. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.
> 
> Now if you want to actually back up the statements that you made, please do so. But if you are going to continue with the childish charade to dance around your ignorance, I won't be a part of it any longer.


Do you agree that overhead wiring is, umm, overhead?

Do you agree that there can be exposed conductive parts in overhead wiring?

Do you agree that aluminum conducts electricity well, and fiberglass is generally nonconductive?

Do agree that if you are not 20 feet tall, that it is difficult for you to touch exposed parts of overhead wiring, and that if you are 20 feet tall, it's a moot point whether the ladder is metal or fiberglass, because you're a freak?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CraigV said:


> Do you agree that overhead wiring is, umm, overhead?
> 
> Do you agree that there can be exposed conductive parts in overhead wiring?
> 
> ...


 I thought we covered this earlier. What about when there are no overhead wires? What about when people say you can't use aluminum stepladders indoors where there are no exposed overhear wires?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Years back during the housing boom, I worked for a guy who carried an aluminum ladder on his truck. No need to lug a fiberglass ladder around to put services up on new houses. :no:


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

I do know this I have a 28' alum. ladder already that I bought when we bought the house. I know for a fact that alum. ladder is not going on the truck:no:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I thought we covered this earlier. What about when there are no overhead wires? What about when people say you can't use aluminum stepladders indoors where there are no exposed overhear wires?


You need to ask whomever told you that. I didn't say it, did I?

"Covering it" would imply that there was an actual discourse. You haven't written anything specifically admitting that it's dangerous to use metal ladders outdoors, or presenting evidence that it is safe.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd vote for a 28 since that is what I carry on my truck. I tend to do a bunch of exterior pipe work up to third floors on row homes in/around trenton nj. Yeah its heavy but not that much heavier than a 24' and once you learn how to carry that bastage it ain't no thing.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I really don't see why Al ladders are so unsafe. I mean look up once and a while and see where you are swinging the damn thing. :laughing: 



K2500 said:


> A 40' fiberglass ladder is commonly referred to as a crew served ladder around here. Heavy.


I routinely have to muscle a 40' fiberglass around solo. That is a huge amount of work. One of ours is this beefy Rigid one too, seems heavier than most other brand 40's :cursing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a 16' and a 28'. I only need the 28' maybe once a month.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I really don't see why Al ladders are so unsafe. I mean look up once and a while and see where you are swinging the damn thing. :laughing:
> 
> I routinely have to muscle a 40' fiberglass around solo. That is a huge amount of work. One of ours is this beefy Rigid one too, seems heavier than most other brand 40's :cursing:


That's a lot of ladder for one man.

Chapter 2 

Safety Through Work Avoidance


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

K2500 said:


> That's a lot of ladder for one man.
> 
> Chapter 2
> 
> Safety Through Work Avoidance


It is, but it's not too bad if you're smart about it. Hopefully now with my new helper I won't have to do things like that solo as often. 


:lol:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> I really don't see why Al ladders are so unsafe. I mean look up once and a while and see where you are swinging the damn thing. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I routinely have to muscle a 40' fiberglass around solo. That is a huge amount of work. One of ours is this beefy Rigid one too, seems heavier than most other brand 40's :cursing:


40 footer is about 100 pounds, I'd like to see video of you setting it up.:whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

backstay said:


> 40 footer is about 100 pounds, I'd like to see video of you setting it up.:whistling2:


I end up having to push it against the wall, or in my case usually a tank, since I don't have anyone to foot it and walking it up, then slide it out and get the feet in the right spot and then extend it with the rope. 

All to go up and tweak a float or level probe usually, what a pain for a few minutes work.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I didn't really read all the threads, but I carry a 24. If I need longer I'll either run and get one, or evaluate whether I'd really be better off getting the bucket truck.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

I bought the 24"er this morning. $201.48 out the door. He took $15 dollars off for me. Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Aluminum,really?Why not just bond yourself to a ground rod,while your at it?Oh wait,you're from below the Mason-Dixon Line, I see.Carry on.:thumbup:


On this side of the Mason Dixon line, we are apparently smart enough to know that if you need to get onto the roof of a 30' building, a 24' ladder is not going to cut it.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I didn't really read all the threads, but I carry a 24. If I need longer I'll either run and get one, or evaluate whether I'd really be better off getting the bucket truck.


 i with you havent read all the arguments,but i have a 24' on each van and it is usually adequate. however i have had the hardest time trying to locate a 16' step ladder. dont know what it is, but all i can seem to find (even rentals) is a 14'. i hate florida supply houses


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> or evaluate whether I'd really be better off getting the bucket truck.


Must be nice to have that option. :thumbup:


----------

